# what are the best french madrigalists?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I know there is Google and search function, but i want to hear TC expert here.
From what i know madrigals were all across europe floorish in italia and england
just like in Flander (belgium).But i want to know about the french school of madrigalist,
the very best, anything remotely close to Gesualdo or Lassus madrigali in France.

Im drinking some Brandy good old St-Remy and feel sorry for french casualty of the last
terror attack, those were my two cents on recent events iin Paris.

your pal, votre ami deprofundis :tiphat:


----------

